# Smoked Salmon & Albacore  belly's



## cmayna (Feb 21, 2020)

Had accumulated some extra Salmon bellys, collars & some Albacore Tuna bellys.   Hell! why not together?

In the smoker:







Albacore bellys,Salmon collars,  Salmon bellys........










Salmon bellys
	

		
			
		

		
	







Albacore belly






Salmon collars


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 21, 2020)

That looks great as always.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 21, 2020)

I'd tear that up on some crackers with cream cheese and some onions


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2020)

You've got the ABSOLUTE best part of the fish right there my friend...

OOPS !!!!   My keyboard needs a good wipe down.......


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2020)

Craig lookin good.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2020)

Everything looks fantastic Craig!
Al


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 22, 2020)

Looks great! What did you season it with?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks everyone.  Brought most of bellies up to the Farmer's market in San Francisco where I volunteer at a friend's fruit booth.  Everyone who works at this booth is a hard core fishing buddy.  They went crazy over the fish, especially the Albacore bellys. 

BuckeyeSteve, the only seasoning is the dry brine I used of dark brown sugar & non iodized salt.


----------

